# Học người Nhật rang đậu đen làm trà uống 2 ly trước bữa ăn, eo thon, tóc hết rụng lại trẻ lâu



## hong nhung (17/9/18)

Đậu đen là thực phẩm rất tốt cho sức khỏe lẫn vóc dáng, làn da, đặc biệt trong thời tiết nóng bức như hiện nay. Không phải mỹ phẩm đắt tiền nhưng đậu đen chính là thực phẩm trời ban mà ít người biết. Nhiều người chỉ đun đậu đen uống giải khát ngày hè …




​*Đậu đen là thực phẩm rất tốt cho sức khỏe lẫn vóc dáng, làn da, đặc biệt trong thời tiết nóng bức như hiện nay.*
Không phải mỹ phẩm đắt tiền nhưng đậu đen chính là thực phẩm trời ban mà ít người biết. Nhiều người chỉ đun đậu đen uống giải khát ngày hè hoặc đơn thuần vì thích, thế nhưng chúng còn chứa hàng loạt công dụng làm đẹp da, giữ dáng, tốt cho sức khỏe,… Bài viết dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn hiểu kĩ hơn về hiệu quả của chúng.




​Trong đông y, đậu đen có tác dụng bổ thận, thanh nhiệt giải độc, lợi niệu, bổ huyết, điều trị thận yếu, mặt sưng phù, phong thấp tê liệt, thấp khớp, lở loét, giúp sáng mắt, điều hòa hệ thống tim mạch, chữa đau đầu, mất ngủ,… Ngoài ra chúng còn giúp làm đẹp da, cực kỳ tốt cho phụ nữ. Người uống nước đậu đen thường xuyên sẽ có sắc tố da trắng mịn, hồng hào, sáng khỏe và ít khi nổi mụn, vóc dáng cũng luôn ở mức cân đối.

Đậu đen chứa rất nhiều khoáng chất, vitamin và đủ cả 10 loại axit amin cần thiết (Lysine, methionine, tryptophane, phenylalanine, threonine, valine, leucine, isoleucine, arginine và histidine). Do đó, giá trị dinh dưỡng của chúng rất cao, uống vào là có ‘lợi đơn lợi kép’.




​*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị:*

100 gam đậu đen (loại xanh lòng)
1 lít nước




​Bạn chỉ cần lấy dao cắt đôi hạt đậu đen nhìn bên trong chúng, màu xanh hoặc trắng rất rõ ràng. Loại đậu đen lòng xanh có tác dụng chữa bệnh cao hơn.

*Cách thực hiện:*

*Bước 1:* Đầu tiên, bạn chọn các hạt đậu chắc, mẩy, không sâu bệnh rồi đem rửa sạch với nước chứ không ngâm. Sau đó, bạn vớt ra để ráo nước.

*Bước 2:* Bạn đổ đậu đen vào chảo, rang nóng đến khi chúng dậy mùi thơm, chú ý đảo đều tay tránh bị cháy. Lúc đầu rang lửa lớn rồi từ từ hạ nhỏ lại, được khoảng 10 phút là đậu chín (không nên rang chín già) thì bạn tắt bếp. Nếu bạn muốn làm 1 mẻ to thì tăng số lượng đậu đen lên, bảo quản trong hộp kín rồi dùng dần.




​*Bước 3: *Tiếp đến, bạn cho 1 lít nước sôi vào nồi cùng 100 gam đậu đen, đun khoảng 10 phút đến khi sôi thì tắt bếp, đợi nguội.




​*Cách sử dụng: *Với số lượng nước đậu đen như trên, bạn chia làm 4 lần, mỗi ngày uống 2 ly trước các bữa ăn. Số còn lại cất trong tủ lạnh dùng cho ngày hôm sau, đối với những bạn nào thấy khó uống có thể thêm 1 chút muối vào. Bạn lưu ý là phải dùng đều đặn ít nhất 2 tuần mới thấy được tác dụng hiệu quả đấy nhé!




​Nước uống này dùng được cho mọi lứa tuổi, không chỉ giúp các chị em duy trì vóc dáng cân đối, thon thả nhờ khả năng loại bỏ mỡ thừa, thanh lọc cơ thể mà còn chống rụng tóc rất hữu hiệu. Làn da cũng dần trở nên láng mịn, hồng hào đầy sức sống, đặc biệt chúng còn chống lão hóa xuất sắc, giúp phụ nữ trẻ lâu.

_Nguồn: Theo Phunugiadinh_​


----------

